

Mending the RubyGems Fences - sandal
http://blog.majesticseacreature.com/mending-the-rubygems-fences

======
sandal
This is not actually a dead link, but posterous is intermittently 404ing
sometimes. Reload a couple times if that happens, sorry. :-/

~~~
telemachos
Since it's the top-most post, what worked for me when I saw 404s was to go to
the main page[1] and read it from there.

[1] <http://blog.majesticseacreature.com/>

